# Anybody know about UK LGBT laws on children



## Laura1992 (Mar 30, 2020)

I apologise if it's a stupid question...
So me and my wife separated a few months ago but right now we dont want a divorce.
If I got pregnant by a sperm donor would my wife have any rights to the child with us still being married? 
I've googled it but can't really find the answer as it only really explains for straight married couples.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Before making a big decision like that you are going to want to consult an attorney. I wouldn't put that much trust into a Google search or random internet person. An attorney will be able to give you the right information for your location and situation, sometimes even what the judges are more likely to decide.


----------



## Laura1992 (Mar 30, 2020)

bobert said:


> Before making a big decision like that you are going to want to consult an attorney. I wouldn't put that much trust into a Google search or random internet person. An attorney will be able to give you the right information for your location and situation, sometimes even what the judges are more likely to decide.


Thanks for your reply.
Yes I completely agree, it definitely needs to be looked into further, I just wondered whether anyone had any insight before I go spending god knows how much for a lawyer. 
I know the law regarding straight married couples, the husband has to go on the birth certificate but dont know where it stands for a gay married couple.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Laura1992 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Yes I completely agree, it definitely needs to be looked into further, I just wondered whether anyone had any insight before I go spending god knows how much for a lawyer.
> I know the law regarding straight married couples, the husband has to go on the birth certificate but dont know where it stands for a gay married couple.


Many attorneys do free consultations, so it's possible you'd find out that way. It also wouldn't take longer than one appointment to find that info out, so you'd only be paying for one hour of time.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

I don't see why the law would be any different than if you were married to a man, assuming UK's marriage laws are as gender neutral as the US's are.

But as others have said, with so much at stake, pay for an expert opinion.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I wouldn't think so no, simply because there's no way that the both of you can be biological parents to the child. In the case of same sex couples, my understanding is that the non bio parent has to legally adopt the child to go on the birth certificate.

But yes, seek legal advice.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Laura1992 said:


> I apologise if it's a stupid question...
> So me and my wife separated a few months ago but right now we dont want a divorce.
> If I got pregnant by a sperm donor would my wife have any rights to the child with us still being married?
> I've googled it but can't really find the answer as it only really explains for straight married couples.


You need to find a Solicitor who specialise in LGBT issues. These might be able to offer you the help you need:-









LGBT+ Solicitors | LGBT+ Legal Advice | Ellis Jones Solicitors


Same-Sex Legal Advice for the LGBT+ community from expert solicitors, including discrimination, employment, family issues and divorce.




www.ellisjones.co.uk












Lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender (LGBT) Services - David Gray Solicitors LLP


CORONAVIRUS MEASURES- WE’RE STILL HERE TO HELP YOU The family team at David Gray is fully operational and working from home to help and advise you on all areas of family law including family court work, both ongoing and emergency, arbitration, negotiation, collaborative practice, mediation...




www.davidgray.co.uk












LGBTQ+ Legal Advice & Suppo\rt | LGBTQ+ Solicitors | TWM Solicitors


At TWM, our dedicated team of Family Law Solicitors provide specialist legal advice to LGBTQ+ people in the areas of same sex marriage, family relationships, children and adoption.




www.twmsolicitors.com












Solicitors For The LGBTQ+ Community


You may be wondering just what exactly it is that we do differently for Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual or Transgender clients: the honest answer is, perhaps surprisingly nothing. We’ll treat you exactly the same as any other client.




www.wilsonbrowne.co.uk












LGBT - Baches Solicitors


Baches Solicitors are proud to offer legal services to the LGBT community. We endorse Stonewall’s aim to support and empower...Read More >




baches.co.uk









Gay Friendly Lawyer United-Kingdom UK England | Gay Lawyer Solicitor Uk







www.gayfriendlylawyer.uk





I have no association with any of those firms. Just check them out.


----------

